# 1. Mai - Tour durch den Hinterlandswald



## picard (27. April 2013)

Für den 1. Mai möchte ich eine Mai-Tour anbieten:

Streckenbeschreibung:
Über Trails fahren wir nach Schlangenbad, dann ein ein knackiger Uphill nach Bärstadt von dort aus geht es nach Fischbach. Wir lassen Obergladbach hinter uns, um von dort aus in den Hinterlandswald zu fahren. Dann geht es in das Ernstbachtal. Wir erreichen die Wickershellerbrücke, wo wir uns an einer Quelle für den nächsten Anstieg zu erholen können. Nach vielen Höhemmeter erreichen wir die Hallgartner Zange, um dann über anspruchsvolle Singletrails zum Kloster Eberbach zu fahren. Dann ist es nicht mehr weit zu der geplanten Einkehr in der Waldgaststätte Rausch. Gestärkt fahren wir dann den nächsten Berg hoch, um zu dem Abschlusstrail zu kommen. Danach geht es nochmal kurz bergauf zu unserem Ausgangspunkt.

Strecke 55 km - 1400hm
Startzeit ist 11:00 Uhr
Fahrzeit ca. 4-5 h
Rückkehr ca. 18:00 Uhr

Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz an dem Friedhof Georgenborn.

Mitfahren kann jeder der ein funktionstüchtiges MTB hat. Es ist Helmpflicht. Nichtmitglieder von Beinhart können auf eigenes Risiko mitfahren. 
Maximale Teilnehmeranzahl ist 12.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Adra (27. April 2013)

Anmeld.

Andreas und Adra.

Gruß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr Cannondale (27. April 2013)

da mach ich doch mit


----------



## Darkwing (28. April 2013)

Auch Anmeld.
Gruß
Matthias

(#4)


----------



## maifelder (29. April 2013)

Ich fahre auch mit, etwas Technik-Training für den Ledrosee kann nicht schaden.


----------



## matthias2003 (29. April 2013)

wir sind auch dabei

Suzah+Matthias


----------



## mophi (29. April 2013)

Hi, also ich versuche auch mein Glück und fahre mit.


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (30. April 2013)

Wir werden's auch mal wagen ...

Marion & Paffbert


----------



## picard (30. April 2013)

Da die Einkehr erst nach ca. 40km ist, sollte Ihr auf jedenfall etwas Proviant und Getränke mitnehmen. Wir sind fast die ganze Zeit im Wald, da gibt es keine andere Möglichkeit!


----------



## jussebel (30. April 2013)

huhu ich bin auch dabei - bei so vielen netten Leuten und der tollen Tour kann man ja nicht nein sagen


----------



## Volker65 (30. April 2013)

Kann mich jemand mitnehmen dann würde ich gerne mitkommen. Die Anreise mit dem Bike ist mir zu weit. Gruß Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matthias2003 (1. Mai 2013)

Volker65 schrieb:


> Kann mich jemand mitnehmen dann würde ich gerne mitkommen. Die Anreise mit dem Bike ist mir zu weit. Gruß Volker



Jooo, jetzt, die paar Km packst Du schon!
bis gleich
Matthias


----------



## mophi (1. Mai 2013)

Moin Volker,
hab dir grad eine PN geschickt mit meiner Nummer, vielleicht kann ich dich mitnehmen. 2 Räder bekommen wir doch in einen Kombi und ich würde aus Klein-Winternheim kommen.


----------



## Volker65 (1. Mai 2013)

Hat sich erledigt werde von Matthias mitgenommen.


----------



## Adra (1. Mai 2013)

Dankeschön an Michael und alle Mitfahrer für die gelungene Tour!

Gruß,
Andreas und Ariane


----------



## matthias2003 (1. Mai 2013)

Endlich mal wieder Radfahren!
Danke an Michael und die nette Truppe!

Matthias


----------



## Volker65 (1. Mai 2013)

Auch von mir ein dickes Dankeschön für das warten. Jetzt mal Fußball gucken und ein paar Bierchen trinken. Gruß Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (1. Mai 2013)

Uns hats auch Spass gemacht mal wieder mit Beinharten unterwegs zu sein. 

Sehr schöne Tour Michael, besonders das absolut einsame Ernstbachtal war wirklich toll! Und nahezu unvorstellbar saßen wir in der Rausch draußen in der Sonne !!!

Bis demnächst mal wieder,

Marion  & Paffi


----------



## Mr Cannondale (2. Mai 2013)

schee wars, sogar das Wetter hat mitgespielt
Danke Michael für die nette Tour


----------



## mophi (2. Mai 2013)

auch ich kann mich meinen vorrednern mal wieder nur anschließen. Danke Michael, es war eine echt schöne Tour.


----------



## picard (4. Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank für die nette Begleitung auf dieser Tour und die positive Rückmeldungen!


----------



## picard (4. Mai 2013)




----------



## ManitheBikeMen (19. Mai 2013)

ich wollte mal fragen wo ist denn die stelle vom 4.bild also die singletrails...??


----------

